# New baby at Estacado Pony Farm



## Ponygirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow...Beauty (DWF Ever Ready) finally had her baby early, early this morning!!!! She had a filly!!! Black/white minimal pinto with 4 white legs!!! This is my most anticipated foal of '06.....her mother is 17 years old and is a direct daughter of Kewpie Doll's Diablo and her father is a grand-son of Kewpie Doll's Diablo and a son of Kewpie's Klassic Kreation of Arenosa....so I have a double-Arenosa bred Shetland filly!!!!!

I have a picture of her on my webshots album, but it was so dark this morning when I took the picture, that you can't see her very well.....she is in the '06 foals album.

http://community.webshots.com/user/estacadofarms

Her name will be Diablo's Klassic Sonador of Estacado. (Spanish for Dreamer - pronounced Sonja-door).....she will be ASPC registered, Foundation Certified, and is Futurity nominated.

I can't wait to get home from work to take more pics!!!!

Mary B


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats Mary!!! Will you be at the Daffy?


----------



## Ponygirl (Apr 5, 2006)

No, not this year.....going to Conroe this week-end to have my grand-daughter show my gelding, and the first pony show will be Corsicana in May....gotta watch the "pocketbook".....!!!


----------



## Firefall (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey congrats!!! Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm skipping Conroe this month but will be at Corsicana in May. I MAY get to a Conroe show in June but am leaning towards skipping Conroe and hitting Claremore in June (that way I can go to Claremore, Pinto World, and Area V in one trip). There's just too many shows to choose from in June! July I should be in San Antonio




: .


----------



## crponies (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations! She looks really cute! I can't wait to see pics when she is "unfolded." She should be stunning with that breeding.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations she is very nice so are the other foals pictured in the 2006 .



: :aktion033:


----------



## kaykay (Apr 5, 2006)

congrats shes sure a pretty thing!


----------



## carlenehorse (Apr 5, 2006)

AAAWWW Mary she is a beauty.

Carlene


----------



## lyn_j (Apr 5, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Mary shes beautiful... suggestion, add an A to the end of Sonador....that is masculine. since she is a filly she would be sonadora. Also not sure if it isnt spelled Sueno.... with the enyes sign over the N.... Sueno is dream, so maybe Suenodora.... ach.... who cares! lol[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## srpwildrose (Apr 5, 2006)

Mary,

Shes adorable. Glad all went well for momma.

Keep us posted with lots of pictures.


----------



## Ponygirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I've updated Sonador's pics on my webshots album....you can see her much better now!!!!!

Lyn...her name will stay Sonador......you need to watch the movie "Dreamer"....it's great.....the horse is the movie is a mare and that is her name.......and, it is Spanish for Dreamer


----------



## lyn_j (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok sorry Mary... wasnt trying to critisize. Just remembering Spanish 5 at school... have a new mexican Herbalife distributor from Mexico.... Neither of us has seen the movie. Sorry.


She is beautiful no matter what her name is! Im pretty jealous here. Im just imagining her bred to your gorgeous boy down the road.....OLE'!


----------



## crponies (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, they should have named the mare in the movie Sonadora. I did some searching in online English to Spanish dicionaries and this one list it as a name with the a on the end for a female. Here is the link: dictionary So, if you just want to name her after the horse in the movie, stick with Sonador. However, if you want to be grammatically correct, you should change it to Sonadora. :bgrin


----------



## JennyB (Apr 6, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Mary Congratulations![/SIZE]

She is REALLY pretty and love her markings :aktion033: :aktion033:

My best and Blessings,

Jenny




:


----------

